# Visa delays



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

This is for folks who DO need a visa to enter the UAE:

Normally I know a visit visa used to be granted within 3-5 working days. Is there more of a wait time nowadays due to rush, etc.? My application has been pending for 8 days now without response. 

Is there any way to check visa status online? I only have my passport number with me. Since I did not apply myself, I do not have the receipt number for the application. Delay is driving me crazy since I have my leaves scheduled, and need to be there in time. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

No one getting visit visas these days?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I have heard of visas taking more than 10 days so I wouldn't worry. Keep in mind the weekend!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's not always the processing that takes the time. Each company is only allowed a certain number of visit visas at one time. So, for example, if company ABC has six visit visa places and all six people are here, they cannot apply for another one until one of the six people has left.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

I am not sure if that restriction would apply since its a govt company... Plus they already applied for my visa on the 28th so obviously they had open visa positions left... I hope I get it before the end of this week (fingers crossed)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What often happens is that HR tells you the application has been made without first checking with the PROs. Anyway, good luck. Hope you get it this week.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks much! Me too ...


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Now I know why there was so much delay in the visa... The retarded HR guy seems to have taken the wrong pages of my passport for application submission. Great. You'd think these people would know the process by now having called in so many expats. My leave is wasted. I wanna punch something!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Swerveut said:


> Now I know why there was so much delay in the visa... The retarded HR guy seems to have taken the wrong pages of my passport for application submission. Great. You'd think these people would know the process by now having called in so many expats. My leave is wasted. I wanna punch something!


Welcome to the sandpit. Now you have just a small idea of the frustration of living in this part of the world.


----------

